
X-Ray “gun” assembled from Junkyard parts - Cantbekhan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shV2qoZShV0
======
Cantbekhan
Interesting is that in their follow up video they effectively measure
radiation up to 9 roentgens/h (which is 90 mSv/h if I'm not mistaken) which is
the limit of their detection equipment. See
[https://xkcd.com/radiation/](https://xkcd.com/radiation/)

It's quite a lot.

